# Paph Freckles 'White Sapphire' HCC/AOS



## silence882 (Oct 21, 2012)

This is an older white cross that's been open for about a week. The color is more yellow-green than the brown it appears in the pic, but the bloom should turn to a nice clear spotted white in the next week or two. It's also got a second bud hiding in the back.





--Stephen


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 21, 2012)

A beauty!


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 21, 2012)

The best of the Freckles clones! It will turn paper-white, with faint purple petal/dorsal sepal spots. Choice!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 21, 2012)

that's very delicate for a complex.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 21, 2012)

I've always liked this complex.


----------



## abax (Oct 22, 2012)

Love it, love it, love it...just my kind of flower!


----------



## fibre (Oct 22, 2012)

abax said:


> Love it, love it, love it...just my kind of flower!



I have to agree.

And I would like to see a photo when the flower is full matured.


----------



## Carkin (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous! I love that dorsal!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2012)

Not my type of paph but truly one of the nicest of the complex.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 2, 2012)

Two weeks later - a lot of the yellow is gone, but some still remains:


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 2, 2012)

Very cool. I love color and how wide everything looks.


----------



## fibre (Nov 3, 2012)

tomkalina said:


> (...) It will turn paper-white, with faint purple petal/dorsal sepal spots. Choice!



Maybe one more week?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 3, 2012)

Excellent


----------



## silence882 (Nov 27, 2012)

After about 7 weeks, the first bud's turned a nice clear white, although the pouch is still a little ivory. The second bud's been open for about 2 weeks.





--Stephen


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow, it is very cool to see the difference of an older bloom and younger bloom.


----------



## paphreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Very beautiful, Stephen!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful! These whites are always lovely to see 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 28, 2012)

Wow, I like a lot!!!! Jean


----------



## fibre (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for another beautifull photo!


----------



## TDT (Nov 28, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice. One of the cool thing about most complex Paphs is that the blooms last a long time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 28, 2012)

That's cool how it changes color.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 28, 2012)

Beautiful, and very well grown. And nicely photographed. Thanks for sharing. 

I just saw Marilyn Ledoux's division of this plant in bloom. I agree with Tom Kalina, this is likely the very best clone from that grex. I have "Pink Agate" and while it is nice, it is not as full or as beautiful as this one.


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2012)

wow it is gorgeous! i don't grow complexes now but the whites are my favorite and i plan to start collecting them in the future. although it's an older cross, Freckles is easily my favorite white.


----------



## silence882 (Jan 3, 2014)

This plant bloomed again this year on relatively small growths due to my unfortunate attempts to give it too much light. Two spikes, but only one bloom per spike. They've been open for about a week:





--Stephen


----------



## Wendy (Jan 3, 2014)

That's really nice.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice encore! Where did you get this cross?


----------



## Justin (Jan 3, 2014)

Please post another pic after the flowers turn white. That is an awesome Freckles clone i need to add to my collection!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2014)

I like that one.


----------



## Trithor (Jan 4, 2014)

A great 'white' 
What sort of light level do you have it under now?


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## silence882 (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll be sure to post pics as these blooms fade to white.

I got this plant as a single growth in bud about 5 years ago from Woodstream Orchids at the Paph Forum in DC.

I had an unfortunate few months where my plants were way too close to an HID setup (I grow indoors). I only realized it once leaves started bleaching. My whole collection is now about 18" below two T5s. I bought a 4-bulb setup, but I underestimated just how strong those bulbs are.

--Stephen


----------



## silence882 (Feb 20, 2014)

7 weeks later and the blooms have cleared up to a nice speckled white:







--Stephen


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2014)

That is lovely.


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2014)

Great! A division of this is high on my wishlist


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 21, 2014)

even better at 7 weeks!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 21, 2014)

Delicate beauty!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 26, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## silence882 (Nov 21, 2015)

It's the Freckles time of year. The blooming growths are bigger and stronger this year so bloom quality is better than 2 years ago.

Does anyone know the history of this Grex or know of an article or book that goes into detail on its creation?

There is one more bud on this spike and one more spike with a single bud.




--Stephen


----------



## fibre (Nov 21, 2015)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15956&highlight=Freckles


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 21, 2015)

What a fascinating link. Who is 'Tim'?
and of course a nice flower.


----------



## silence882 (Mar 1, 2017)

My Freckles bloomed late this winter. And only from the smaller of the two new growths. I do not know why. Paphs are weird.








--Stephen


----------



## Don I (Mar 1, 2017)

I really like these kind of flowers ever since I first saw a pictures of Dusty Miller and Miller's Daughter I just loved them.
Don


----------

